# أريد بحث عن مقياس الضغط الإلكتروني ومتحسسات قياس الضغط .



## hmhegypt86 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

انني أريد بحث عن مقياس الضغط الإلكتروني ومتحسسات قياس الضغط وشكرا.
hmhegypt86***********:5: :5: :5: :55: :4: :80: :80: :32: :15:  :5:

العنوان البريدي غير مسموح حسب شروط التسجيل في الملتقى وشكرا .

مشرف القسم :55:


----------



## hmhegypt86 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الرجاء مساعدتي يا شباب


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 نوفمبر 2007)

تحياتي .

هناك ملف داخل الرابط ربما يفي لغرضك .

اضغط هنا .

والتوفيق من الله .


البغدادي


----------



## hmhegypt86 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن لا يفي بالغرض


----------



## hmhegypt86 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

#*2* 

 




23-11-2007, 08:07 PM 
hmhegypt86



vbmenu_register("postmenu_607551", true); 
عضو
تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2006
الجنس : ذكر المشاركات: 22 


الرجاء مساعدتي يا شباب

​


----------



## م/القمة (16 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم أخي الفاضل هذا الموقع يغطي جهاز الضغط الالكتروني بحث جدا مفيد ومرتب:
http://www.people.cornell.edu/pages/ws62/

أتمنى لك الفائدة.


----------



## جمعة سلمان جياد (1 مارس 2008)

نتمنى لك الموفقية في بحثك


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (1 مارس 2008)

عزيزي hmhegypt86 ... إن شاء الله ستجد في الروابط التالية ما ينفعك و يفيدك من معلومات عن هذا الموضوع :

http://www.fileupyours.com/files/165518/BPM.pdf

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t80156.html

أمنياتي لكم بالتوفيــــــــــــــــــــق بإذن الله ... والسلام عليكم

م. حــســـــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------

